# Help and Advice > Home straight >  Not quite home straight but near enough

## Paula

I've suffered depression all my life, including anxiety and panic attacks.  It's genetic, clinical depression and I will never be fully well, never discharged from my psych team and never free of heavy medication.  I can't work, and never will now.  Yet, over the past 18 months, I have had major life changes, including permanent physical disability.  I've had my wobbles, sure, and it's been tough, but this is the longest I've gone, since I was 16, without a major breakdown.  And that, to me, is a massive win  :):

----------

amaeru (10-05-14),purplefan (01-08-15),S deleted (21-01-15),selena (01-08-15)

----------


## Suzi

Massive win and total respect to you. You have done this, all we've done is waved pompoms for you along the way.. You, my lovely are AWESOME.

----------

amaeru (10-05-14),Paula (10-05-14)

----------


## Diablo

What Suzi says! And long may it last Paula!
 :Panda:

----------


## Angie

What Suzi said hunni,

----------


## amaeru

What Suzi said - and you know I'm going to bring out the pompoms  :O:

----------

Paula (10-05-14)

----------


## lorri

I found your post really inspiring Paula x

----------

Paula (10-05-14)

----------


## Ellen

Paula your post here was so moving and I know you made it in May.Thank you I nearly cried. Are you still without major breakdown?

----------


## Paula

I am, Ellen, over 2 years  :):

----------

Amaya (21-01-15),rose (21-01-15)

----------


## Ellen

> I am, Ellen, over 2 years


That's so good. Long may it last.

----------

Paula (21-01-15)

----------


## purplefan

Just wondering if you feel the same?

----------


## Suzi

Paula's away on holiday atm so she'll see this when she gets back  :O:

----------

Angie (01-08-15)

----------

